# Angie's udder 2 1/2 weeks fresh 11 1/2 hours full



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for the unshaved pictures but this is the first time she was filled.
[attachment=3:14n9ck8q]Angie's udder 001.jpg[/attachment:14n9ck8q]
(the twin got moved)
[attachment=2:14n9ck8q]Angie's udder 002.jpg[/attachment:14n9ck8q]

she might have a slight pocket in the forudder - not sure. She needs to be shaved to know for sure. She is so hairy.
[attachment=1:14n9ck8q]Angie's udder 003.jpg[/attachment:14n9ck8q]
[attachment=0:14n9ck8q]Angie's udder 004.jpg[/attachment:14n9ck8q]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice udder there........ :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo nice. Weird that she might have a pocket... must have gotten that from her dad. :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

once I shave her this weekend i will know for sure. it might be all her hair or something causing it to look that way


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice, she is showing potential for awesome capacity in her future! :thumbup:


----------

